# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > سوال: filesystemObject

## parand60

با سلام به  دوستان
Filesystemobject  دقیقا جه مفهومی داره؟
من search کردم اما خوب متوجه نشدم.

----------


## M.T.P

یک کلاس برای مدیریت فایل ها و فولدرها ، ایجاد ، حذف ، کپی ، جا به جایی و ...

----------

